# Hi From A Newbee With A Problem



## joelea (14/12/11)

hi everyone
first up thank-you to Dane (i had trouble registering




)

well I've been cruising many sites reading up about making cider,maybe too much reading coz in the end i was just confused




so i threw myself in the deep end and done this

9 lt coles smartbuy apple juice
1 pk SN9 yeast
1kg of sugar
half handful of raisins boiled in 150ml water

which gave me a SG of 1.080
and its bubbling away like bubble machine
My problem is i didnt take into account the sugar in the juice (103 grams p/litre)

can i throw in another 3lt of juice when i rack it to reduce the alcohol content ???

cheers


----------



## pyrosx (14/12/11)

joelea said:


> can i throw in another 3lt of juice when i rack it to reduce the alcohol content ???



Probably not the best idea - particularly if you're bottling - by adding more juice, you're adding more fermentables - which the yeast will eat, and release CO2 - which will cause bottles to expand, and then explode (known around these parts as bottle bombs).


----------



## d3vour3r (14/12/11)

maybe throw in half - 2/3 a bottle once ferment is finished then bottle. no need to prime bottles as if it is ~100g/l you will be putting in 150-200g of sugar which should be a safe amount for carbonation. 

but then again this will increase ur alc content ~0.5%...

maybe when conditioned when pouring into glass, dilute desired amount with juice, maybe 3/4 cider, 1/4 juice. otherwise just drink and get hammered


----------



## joelea (14/12/11)

After fermenting is done if i add 1lt water ,2lt juice which will add 206gm of sugar do u think this will drop the alcohol content and prime my bottles??


----------



## manticle (14/12/11)

You can add the juice now and let it ferment right out - then there will be no bottle bombs. Or you can add it later and again, let it ferment right out.

It will dilute it a bit as you will be making higher volume but with lower gravity fermentable. Water will dilute the flavour.

Next time, forget the sugar and just use apple juice.


----------



## joelea (17/12/11)

thanks for all your replys

i think i will follow manticle suggestion

"You can add the juice now and let it ferment right out - then there will be no bottle bombs"

so after fermenting out
i rack it
bottle it,but do i still use carbonation drops as per ussaul?? i think i do but just wanna check


----------



## Spork (17/12/11)

yes. so long as it has finished, you will need sugar to get fizz.


----------



## JDW81 (17/12/11)

d3vour3r said:


> maybe when conditioned when pouring into glass, dilute desired amount with juice, maybe 3/4 cider, 1/4 juice. otherwise just drink and get hammered



The first cider I made was like moonshine. A couple of long necks of that stuff and you'd be well smashed. Tasted good though. I reckon leave it strong and enjoy the ride. 

JD.


----------



## pk.sax (17/12/11)

The cyser I made can truly **** you up quick. So damn smooth, easy to drink. Never added table sugar as a primary fermentable to my cider though. No need. Honey though ... :icon_drunk:


----------



## manticle (17/12/11)

joelea said:


> thanks for all your replys
> 
> i think i will follow manticle suggestion
> 
> ...



Yes. It will ferment right out though - 1.000 or even lower so make well and truly sure it is finished before bottling with more sugar.


----------



## joelea (5/1/12)

just an update

started drinking this brew a few days ago. 
i think it tastes awesome,not to fizzy and a bit of a apple after taste
oh yeh ,and potent :icon_drool2: 

thanks again for all your replys


----------

